# Interested in an IL local chapter?



## low_48 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am interested, and I want to gage others interest, in starting an IL chapter. I did a quick member search and found more than 30 members in IL. We do have the 3rd annual Midwest Penturning Gathering in Champaign on April 25th, but I would like to get together more than once a year. 
Let me know if you are interested, and what part of IL you live in. Do you have a good local meeting place? We are about to lose the AAW chapter meeting place in Peoria, but we do have a nice place in Bloomington where we meet on alternate months. I suspect we have more in the Chicago area, but let's see if we can get this going.

Rich


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 5, 2009)

I am in Sugar Grove which is about 42 miles west of Chicago.


----------



## cozee (Jan 6, 2009)

Rich, 

There are at least 10-15 right here in the Champaign-Urbana area that I know of, all of which are members of our local turning club with a few on the boards. Every month there is usually some discussion about pens in one way, shape, or form along with a table of blanks for sale (Jerry's usually!!). There are also a few turners south of here. As with the turning clubs, more than one chapter may be what is needed as some may not want to travel 1-2 hours to attend meetings on a regular basis. Perhaps a couple of chapters for regular meetings and a state meeting or two through out the year.

I am also posting along with MPG information a note concerning discussion at this year's event about forming an Illinois chapter(s)


----------



## slink74659 (Feb 21, 2009)

Rich,
I'm in Canton. I would be interested in a local chapter. I need a reason to get back to turning.

Steve


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 22, 2009)

Problem with an Illinois chapter is you have to bribe someone to get in!


----------



## cozee (Feb 22, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Problem with an Illinois chapter is you have to bribe someone to get in!



Nuh-uh!! 



But donations are accepted!!! :smile-big:


----------



## low_48 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds like Champaign is the hot bed. At the Peoria/Bloomington meetings, pens almost never show up. Also with the underwhelming response on this post, I had pretty much decided not to pursue a chapter. Then the guys in Indy decided to move their meetings to 9:00 am. I would have to get up at 5:00 am to get there. Might just do that once or twice. Maybe we'll see some more interest at the MPG.

Bribes in IL? They are called "CAMPAIGN CONTRIBUTIONS". Cozee for senator will be brought up at the MPG, so make the checks/contributions payable to....................


----------



## cozee (Feb 22, 2009)

low_48 said:


> Sounds like Champaign is the hot bed. At the Peoria/Bloomington meetings, pens almost never show up. Also with the underwhelming response on this post, I had pretty much decided not to pursue a chapter. Then the guys in Indy decided to move their meetings to 9:00 am. I would have to get up at 5:00 am to get there. Might just do that once or twice. Maybe we'll see some more interest at the MPG.
> 
> Bribes in IL? They are called "CAMPAIGN CONTRIBUTIONS". Cozee for senator will be brought up at the MPG, so make the checks/contributions payable to....................



Please allow me to say this, I have not in any such way played any part in these types of dealings! Nor have I even had in any such way any conversations relating to such transactions. I have in no. . . (phone ringing in background)  Hang on a minute _. .  . . .what's that dear? Robert is on the phone again. He wants it in a Wal-Mart bag? Dropped of where and when? Tell him it is a done deal!!!_


Okay, I'm back. Now where was I? Oh yeah, I on no way . . . !!!!:biggrin:

And hey, any interested parties could show up at one of our wood turning club meetings. There is always a great mix of items from small to large, from pens to bowls and vessels. And discussions to suit!


----------



## DennisM (Oct 5, 2009)

Older post revive...

Anyone up around the northern part of the State? Wouldnt mind seeing the intrest in a chapter but south is a little to far of a drive..


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 5, 2009)

Dennis, 

If you get it going, I would like to drive down and meet the group!!

Would "join" if you are not meeting REAL often.


----------



## DennisM (Oct 5, 2009)

I would love one around here, meetings would say every three months? I will keep an eye on this thread and see what interest there is in it..


----------



## mg_dreyer (Oct 5, 2009)

I am out in the Aurora / Sugar Grove area - I would definately participate.


----------



## DennisM (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok thats three! Need two more to get started! 

Come on guys, I know there are more north/central illinois southern wi turners here!


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 6, 2009)

Bump!!


----------



## DennisM (Oct 9, 2009)

Friendly bump...


----------



## JohnU (Oct 9, 2009)

I would be intersted (living in LaSalle County) but I work afternoons and have my seven month old son in the day time when my wife works, so I dont know how often I would be able to attend.  I would certainly try but it would be hard to committ too at this time.


----------



## DennisM (Oct 9, 2009)

JohnU said:


> I would be intersted (living in LaSalle County) but I work afternoons and have my seven month old son in the day time when my wife works, so I dont know how often I would be able to attend. I would certainly try but it would be hard to committ too at this time.


 
Thanks for the input, I am sure that once we get the charter setup, the meeting schedule would be worked out. Possible a weekend day or evening. Also wouldnt be more then a few a year I an guessing at first, maybe quarterly, so there would be plenty of time to plan it out.


----------



## heinedan (Oct 9, 2009)

Count me in. I live in Oak Lawn, IL - south suburb. But I do not mind driving a bit.

Dan


----------



## DennisM (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok great! I do believe that is the min 5 needed to start it! Now what? 

I am sure there are more out there, have to be.


----------



## DennisM (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok guys, seems all we need to do now is set a meeting time and place, and work on a agenda for it.

Let me know when would be a good time for the first meeting. I was thinking we could try to have one short one before the end of the year to get to know each other, and what not. Sometime before thanksgiving maybe.

Also, I wouldnt have a problem being the lead on this, but if one of you would like it that is ok as well. Need to figure out a place to have it as well. 

Thinking the first meeting would be a short one, a meet and greet sorta thing, bring a few pens or blanks to show off, maybe a couple to swap. etc.. Then we can at that time, come to a agreement on timeing for the next meetings, I would think once a quarter would be good to start..

Dennis
Feel free to pm me as well with any info..


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 19, 2009)

The WoodCraft in Palatine hosts the AAW chapter.  They have great facilities but may be larger than you want for a first meet.

Is there a Rockler in the area?  Or, if it's just a meet and greet, a local restaurant-bar with a small meeting room?


----------



## DennisM (Oct 19, 2009)

I will do some research and see what small little venues are open around here. Thinking somewhere in gurnee area (near six flags) would be a good spot, easy access right off i94..

I will also look into rockler, there is one not to far from the WC.  Hey there is also a HF a block from WC we could meet for coffee and then have a meeting where we walk the asiles there and laugh....


----------

